# Opinions??!?



## firstpittie (Mar 26, 2015)

I got my boy from the CACS in downtown Chicago about a month ago. He's now 7 months and about 45lbs. They said he's terrier, pit bull/mix. I've been narrowing down the other breeds he could be mixed with but could use some second opinions..
ANYONE??...


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

No way to know. Looks like a generic bull breed mutt, and a very cute one.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Could have anything really but I'd say maybe a tad of boxer is in there  very handsome!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with Coach, I had a Boxer/Bully mix once and looked VERY similar. Same shaped head. Handsome young man.

Joe


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Hard to tell, I have also a mix, people thinking also that's she's a boxer(Amstaff,pit,) mix.
She have also the looks of your boy only darker brindle marks.
But luckily I know what's she mixed with, she's a mix of American-Bulldog x Presa de Canario.
Anyway your boy looks good , have a lot of fun with him

gr Jim


----------



## firstpittie (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks alot guys! I admit his coloring Is beautiful. I couldn't believe he was just sitting in a shelter all alone.


----------



## firstpittie (Mar 26, 2015)

Most recent, with an UNCHEWED Kong!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, those pink Kongs go fast, LOL, need the black ones. 
Thanks for the new picture. You have a good looking dog firstpittie.

Joe


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

He's adorable! I love his ears


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a cute smush face!!


----------

